# breaking in a new kimber



## DENNIS B (Mar 15, 2009)

what harm would it do to break in my new kimber with quality handloads I don't understand why that would be a problem..These are the loads I intend to be useing in kimber..Dennis B


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

DENNIS B said:


> what harm would it do to break in my new kimber with quality handloads I don't understand why that would be a problem..These are the loads I intend to be useing in kimber..Dennis B


I have two Kimbers and the only breaking in I did was to disassemble, clean and lube them prior to my first outing. I have a ton of handloaded lead 200gr. semi-wadcutters that I use for target. I also shoot WWB, Speer HP's and Winchester XTP HP's all in 230gr. I have never had a problem with any ammo and never needed a "break in" period for my Kimbers. Go out and shoot it. It'll be the most accurate gun you've ever shot unless you have a S&W Target Revolver in a low caliber.


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

Whoever told you that doesn't know what they are talking about! I haven't bought a box of factory loads for rifle or pistol for years and have bought several guns!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

There are gun manufacturers who will tell you the warranty is void if you use handloads.

My belief is that this limitation in the warranty is mostly to avoid having to do warranty work on guns that have been exploded by careless handloaders. My Kimber's manual states:



> The use of reloaded, "remanufactured", handloaded
> or other non-standard ammunition
> voids all warranties. Reloading is a science
> and improperly loaded ammunition can be
> ...


I handload, but always stay below the maximums in the loading manuals. I guess I have voided my warranty, but have had a lot of fun in the process, and consider my loads safe to shoot.

Make a choice, and then have fun.

WM


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

Kimber's tight, exacting tolerances benefit immensely from a thorough, and well lubricated break-in. After completing the recommended "wear-in" period (500 rounds), my Kimber functioned even more smoothly than when I bought it. 

The majority of problems seen with NIB 1911's (if any occur) will usually surface within the first 500 rounds or so. The closer you follow Kimber's recommendations, the easier it is for them to diagnose any problem that you may experience with their product (ie: staying with factory spring weights, Kimber magazines, original slide stop, new factory FMJ ammo, etc) . Using handloaded ammo, whether you trust it or not, will probably void your warranty. 

That being said, it's your weapon. If you are confident with your personal abilities, by all means use your own ammo. Keep us posted.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Kimber Pro CDP II*

I'd clean and lube it before my first shot - but after that and what you shoot in it is up to you - it will work well for you.


----------

